# Was haltet ihr vom HP ProBook 6550b?



## $Lil Phil$ (13. August 2010)

Hi,
Ich interessiere mich für das HP ProBook 6550b.
HP ProBook 6550b, Core i5-540M 2.53GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, IGP, WXGA++, Windows 7 Professional (WD701EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Display hat mein Interesse geweckt. Matt und 1600*900 bei 15,6" klingen sehr verlockend.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Notebook oder dem Vorgänger gemacht?
Andere Meinungen sind auch gerne gesehen.

Außerdem frage ich mich folgendes:
Es gibt ein Modell (etwas günstiger) mit nur 2 GiB Ram und ATI Mobility Radeon HD 540v. 
HP ProBook 6550b, Core i5-540M 2.53GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, Radeon HD 540v, WXGA++, Windows 7 Professional (WD703EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich würde den Arbeitsspeicher noch um 4 GiB vergrößern und das OS wechseln.
Allerdings lohnt sich das für mich nicht, wenn man zum Stromsparen nicht auf die IGP im Arrandale umschalten könnte. Weiß jemand was?
Ich befürchte ja, das ist nicht möglich, wenn es nicht beworben wird. Vielleicht hab ichs auch übersehen.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2010)

Wenn Du das zweite selber nachrüstest, bist Du im Grunde fast beim gleichen Preis, und wenn Du den Grafikchip dann eh nicht brauchst...? also, ich würd das zweite einfach streichen.


Und wenn Dir die Auflösung und das "matt" so wichitg sind, hast Du aber eh keine Alternative außer dem 6550b.


----------

